# Brahms symphonies cycle arrangement



## Michael122 (Sep 16, 2021)

If you were to arrange your own cycle of Brahms's symphonies, to include the Haydn V's, and the Academic & Tragic overtures, how would you arrange them?

This is the chronological order:
Haydn Variations, Symphony #1, Symphony #2, Academic Festival Overture, Tragic Overture, Symphony #3, Symphony #4.

Somehow this tends to work, but of the Academic and Tragic Brahms said, "One laughs, the other cries.".
Considering the overtures as preludes in this order, they seem to fail the emotional implications of symphonies 3 & 4. 
Agree? Recommendations, please.


----------



## John Zito (Sep 11, 2021)

Why no Serenades?


----------



## Michael122 (Sep 16, 2021)

John Zito said:


> Why no Serenades?


Want to restrict the list to pieces that most commonly appear on records/CDs by most conductors {Karajan, Szell, Klemperer, etc.}.
The understanding for why these 3 are usually selected is because after he finished the Haydn V's, Brahms liked what he learned and wanted to use those lessons again in a major orchestral work.
He also liked the A&T O's and wanted to use them as much as possible and supposedly, when asked, he'd suggest these as preludes. 
Also, don't want to over-crowd the list. 
Notwithstanding, encourage you to put forth your ideal Brahms Symphony Cycle with whatever pieces you'd care to include.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm not sure I get what is being asked here. Is it the order of playing for a Brahms orchestral binge? I'm not sure I would pre-programme it if that is what it is. And I would definitely need to include the concertos as well - after all it is a binge!


----------

